
An Impeccable Spy - blegh
https://spectator.us/richard-sorge-soviet-unions-spy/
======
foobar_
This almost reads like a plot from a movie. This seriously couldn't have
happened. I don't believe it. It's easy to mythologise people who are dead.

~~~
AstralStorm
Except it did. It was so unbelievable it actually worked.

Sorge was lucky to escape the purge - otherwise nobody would have heard of him
since the most interesting moment was his capture.

~~~
foobar_
Call me cynical ... historians, writers and the movies seem to fabricate
things up to keep people in a dream. At this point I'm pretty certain there
are no "heroes" who "save" the world like Mission Impossible.

